# whats the story behind ur screen name???



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

just curious, lotta weird screen names out there, just curious on the story behind them. yes i know some ppl have thier first and last name in there, so i can figure that out, but for me

Maxxgullo

T maxx was my first rc vehicle, and never been on a forum before, so i used that and my last name. theres my story, whats urs???


----------



## Muslickz (Jan 31, 2009)

Muslickz.. Like the Bran Cereal...

Cause I get the $hit Movin'

 

-M


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

My story is I am into harleys and wanted to have something that made up that but still was a mistery so
Harmocy
HAR= Harley
MO= Motor
CY+ Cycle
kinda lame but hey and I have had for like 10 plus years on yahoo


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

harmocy said:


> My story is I am into harleys and wanted to have something that made up that but still was a mistery so
> Harmocy
> HAR= Harley
> MO= Motor
> ...


thats actually pretty cool!!!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

....uh! South-West Tour Series (www.southwesttour.com) 

I think the first time I signed up for a board screen name was right about the time we started switching Oval Racing to 4 cell and I used something with 4CellRacer in it. 

and on the old "RC CONFERENCE" board, I'm simply JM


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

rustler 
traxxas
DUH.....LOL


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

*TA Man* - I like *T*rans *A*m Firebirds. Right now I only have one - a 2001 model but I've also owned the following:
1971 455HO
1974 455 Super Duty
1973 455 Super Duty
1978 TA6.6

I had the 1971 for a total of 30 years, from 1974 to 2004.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

um, yeah lol


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

I is a dang it all Rednek, like the dirt, like the oval, hence, Rednekdirtoval, L8r!!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

My screen name was the name of my ebay store.420 Tech. R/C. For the story on how that name was made up you'll have to find me at the track, beecause Hank would probally ban me if I told that story on here!!


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

used it playing paintball.
us it in gaming.
rapper "johny blaze" its called old school baby!!
my name is James


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

When i first made an account i was trying to find a name quick just to get it over with, so i am looking around and thiinking of names and trying them out and they were all coming back not good. So i saw a calculator and put the last four letters on my name with the first three of calculator and that is how i got it............LOL



Pretty stupid. But i am use to it now........:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

raced alot of kyosho cars favorite one was the kyosho inferno st-rr, so went with inferno, no longer have kyosho though...lol


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Toyminator because I have all the TOYS! RC Quads 71" TV PS3 Mountian Bike ..........and on and on and I drove a 87' Toyota 4X4 Pickup that was Built! for 9 years(286,000 miles,Frame Rusted in two). No Low dollar stuff for me. The Latest Greatest RC STUFF comes out and I have to have it to see if it is Sliced Bread or JUNK!


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

When i first starting racing on carpet i traction rolled a lot.


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*name*

when i was 18 i had a motor built for my 85 montecarlo ss. i could not reach the back transmission bolts from the hood area so the guy who built the motor said i was a munchkin. then everytime he needed a wrench or a part he would say hey munchi hand me that.. then when the car was finished.. we would go to our local hangout and drum up street races.. then the guy who built the motor would say munchi will race you... and it stuck.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

well i got my name from racing my grasshopper at raw roots i crashed alot so i always called out for a marshal. they wanted my name to be marshal but i said no way. then we went in door and raced and stilled called out for marshals then a great track director by the name of john warrner started calling me crashmaster muller because i crashed into about everything at the track with my everything i raced there. so the named stuck and i still crash into everything lol


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Casper is a college name that stuck with me, the beginnings of which I cannot divuldge to the public... lol

60 is the number of the Daytona Prototype I work on for a living, it's also the number I use on my RC cars, as well as my DIRT Sportsman when I resume racing in 2010!


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm known as the Legend,but the name was taken,so I use my car number.


----------



## koolaid_85 (May 12, 2007)

*screen name*

koolaid_85 I am a big boy* koolaid *And my race car # 85
So this is what they called me when I raced Full size Race Cars
and I carried It over to RC Racing !!!


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

I was A MARINE in Vietnam in 1966 to 1968 so I use grunt66


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

crashmaster said:


> well i got my name from racing my grasshopper at raw roots i crashed alot so i always called out for a marshal. they wanted my name to be marshal but i said no way. then we went in door and raced and stilled called out for marshals then a great track director by the name of john warrner started calling me crashmaster muller because i crashed into about everything at the track with my everything i raced there. so the named stuck and i still crash into everything lol


I see nothing has changed ! hahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

grunt66 said:


> I was A MARINE in Vietnam in 1966 to 1968 so I use grunt66


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE:thumbsup:


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

put on car as license plate,thought it was funny, now I use it for my user name.


fstrnu

faster
than 
you


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

grunt66 said:


> I was A MARINE in Vietnam in 1966 to 1968 so I use grunt66


BIG THANKS!!
my father in-law served..:dude:


----------



## cwt1220 (Mar 12, 2007)

CWT are my initials, and 1220 is my birthday, 12/20. Simple enough.:thumbsup:

-Chris-

www.shoprch.com


----------



## munsonator08 (May 9, 2009)

munsonator, because way back when it was a name that i picked up from people i raced with at R&L, good ol times right there. name just kind of stuck with me through the years.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Mine started WAY back in elementary school.. We already were thinking and talking about graduating... so I started putting DJ1978 on all my papers. 
Simple.. my initials and the year I graduated.
Another aspect of it was in a very disfunctional family with a lot of kids.. I was the first to graduate. My senior year is was living in my car, sleeping at friends houses and working two jobs.. Never got into trouble with the law and graduated with honors. Something 30= years later I am still proud of. 
Dan


----------



## robsdak (Apr 11, 2009)

robsdak- name is Rob and i drive a Dakota. An ex gave it to me years ago and it has just stuck with me. I use it everywhere.


----------



## GNS Racing (May 19, 2009)

well GNS has many meanings

started with Got No Shame from the brother cane CD, awsome song.
through out the years a couple of freinds and i grass dragged snowmobiles in outlaw drag races and this is are team name. it is mainly now a very large group of very good freinds and party animals, all with member shirts and jackets, i would say it has grown to about 40 members mostly in the grand rapides area.

alternate meanings to GNS

got no sence
got no shnapps
got no snow
and much more lol :dude:


----------



## modbugy (Feb 21, 2006)

iam always modding something like Tim allen LETS REWIRER IT :wave::freak::thumbsup:


----------



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

My first car was a 1969 camaro that i worked on all summer when I had first gotten my license. It went away after gas prices rose in the early 90's. It didn't take long for me to regret selling it either. 
So I had one fall in my lap in 2003 and instead of a nut and bolt resto on it, I intend to *M*a*K*e *IT* *MINE.* Hence the screename 69mkitmine.


----------



## buglite97 (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine's my old CB handle, I have green neon on my 62 Impala so they gave me that name in high school.


----------



## jlightning (Jun 16, 1999)

Was big into JL collecting which is how I found Hobbytalk 10 years ago. Just now getting into R/C with my 8yr old son. My avatar is me snowboarding/jumping from back in the early 90's.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc (Oct 20, 2007)

mines pretty simple, i like to break stuff into pieces, toys i had i broke when i was a kid, a hammer was my friend and i still break stuff 20 yrs later.. but now i have to pay for it.. LOL


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

maxxgullo said:


> just curious, lotta weird screen names out there, just curious on the story behind them. yes i know some ppl have thier first and last name in there, so i can figure that out, but for me
> 
> Maxxgullo
> 
> T maxx was my first rc vehicle, and never been on a forum before, so i used that and my last name. theres my story, whats urs???


I live in New Jersey, and race a Kyosho Inferno, Hence Jerzferno.


----------



## Blade329 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the movie "Blade". The 329 doesn't really mean anything other than being close to my birthday.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I noticed it on my birth certificate and thought what the h&ll...I'll use it.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

Kevin Cole said:


> I noticed it on my birth certificate and thought what the h&ll...I'll use it.


ahahhahahahha....ROFLMA....Kevin your just stupid.:tongue:


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

mGraves said:


> ahahhahahahha....ROFLMA....Kevin your just stupid.:tongue:


 Matt that is not on his birth certificate but probably should be:tongue:


MDB---Simply my initials. 

Later,

Mark


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

:woohoo:


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

This is a great idea for a thread...

Our race team logo (avatar in most places) is from a friend of mine (photographer) who shot the pic of a hand on a snowy window, at night with backlighting from the street lights - while she was on the inside of the car.










And I'm a fan of the Red Green show:

"If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy"

: )


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

CAL9.2 is a 1983 30ft. sailboat waiting my return to get back out cruising.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Simple:

*1*
*FAST*
*DUDE*

The name has been my tradition in racing for quite some time now!:wave:


----------



## samgkd (Dec 30, 2003)

Samuel is my middle name and I go by Sam. GKD is the last three letters in my amateur radio call (ham radio) WA8GKD

I've used this as a screen name since the early 70's with dial up bulletin boards( at 300 baud)


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Mine is simple it's a nick name given to me years ago by a fellow racer.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

mine is cuz i have over 100 hours of tattoos on me:hat:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Then shouldn't it be tats100+:devil:

Just kidding bro...I'm all inked up too.

I have the 3 wide start of the Indy500 on my right bicep...and pretty much sleeved out.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

thats cool man you can never have enough tattoos haha


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I was just learning how to play guitar and sing at the same time.I got up on an open stage to play guitar/sing with the house band. I performed "Pride and Joy" by Stevie Ray. When I was done with the song, I must admit, I ripped it a new one, the house guitar man asked, "What's your name, son? "Uh, my name is Bob ---." He said, "You're not Bob, you're Rockin' Bob." The 13 made my internet account.


----------



## Kerby (Aug 13, 2009)

My buddies called me this in college.........It fits me well in RC, because I'm on the curb more than the track...........LOL


----------



## Bustedgrafix (Apr 27, 2008)

mine is my part time buisness name, I use it for every screen name so I never forget my screen names lol!


----------



## FLYINGFINN#8 (Jan 12, 2007)

Flying finn is what they called all the Finnish rally car drivers. Just go on youtube and type in flying finn and you'll see.


----------



## The Collector1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I call myself The Collector1 because I like to collect, I have to have a new R/C related thing once a week, even if its a set of rims or rotor blades I will collect it.


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

i love crawling, i have a 89 wrangler with 4 link 4 wheel steering and all the good stuff and i have a hpi wheel king crawler so put 2 and two together lol


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

Mine is because I like to get broken cars and trucks and fix them back up again.

I had a Honda Civic that I had done some work on and needed a (real) mechanic to finish some of the things I had started (lol). When I took it to him (friend) he said: "this is a BASKETCASE" and I have kept the name since. Mark


----------



## 77bronco_ed (Jan 10, 2008)

1977 Bronco, and... no surprise, named Ed :thumbsup:


----------



## skee1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

im really not sure


----------



## thumper42 (Sep 18, 2004)

I was at MSA in Crossville,tn when i challenged the owner ,D.R. Findley, to a legend race for the following week. I told him that i was going to put a thumping on him with the legends. The next week,I did and from that race on, I was nicknamed "Thumper".so that is the name on all of my legend cars to date. DR passed away several years back and the name thumper was mentioned at his funeral..everybody turned and smiled at me..i broke down bad. My father and D.R. findley was two of the best friends that i have ever had. I miss them both.


----------



## kingmanbc (Sep 18, 2009)

When I used to paintball I used kingman guns, that was back in the day.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

From the old blues song.

"Born under a bad sign
I been down since I begin to crawl
If it wasn't for bad luck,
I wouldn't have no luck at all"

Pretty much described my early R/C racing career


----------



## redrider504 (Mar 11, 2009)

my screen name came from my love of motocross. Used to race a honda...2001 cr250. so to quote honda ... "ride red" and the 504 was my district number. so i came up with redrider504. pretty simple.


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

my old nick-name was slinky and my favorite rc out of my stash is my slash.


----------



## Pete Vitale (Jun 1, 2004)

My parents gave this to me.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been a huge Richard Petty fan ever since I can remember. through the good and bad times


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

I am a mechanic someone on another site was using wrenchbender so I just dropped all the vowels out.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

C43GO said:


> I have been a huge Richard Petty fan ever since I can remember. through the good and bad times


uh oh so is forza_27!!! hahahha!!!


----------



## kgb (Jul 14, 2007)

mine has nothing to do with my name,it was the first car i bought when i got back in to
racing 4 years ago.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Tamiya was my first (the frog)in 1984.Stuck to them since.


----------



## Mr.Wolfman (Mar 25, 2002)

I howl......really loud. It is very realistic and I get many request at the races for it.
I don't think many of my fellow racers ever knew my real name....
When I would show up at Kranzels for a big dirt oval race I would get called Wolfman,,,,,but that name was always taken and I am in my 40's so Mr.Wolfman fits.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

It seems there are always people who feel they are pro or should be considered pro. Some should and some shouldn't. Since I am older and getting back into R/C I don't care to be a pro so I am just a part timer.


----------



## ROADKILL (Jan 5, 2007)

my user id came from a truck body that I ran back in the early 90's


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Im on the east coast and love rc racing


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I am a firefighter, and my favorite tool is the sledge hammer, so everyone at work just started calling me Sledge. It also works because I hammer my cars!


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

mines simple my sensei give it to me . he said it ment one of a kind style.


----------



## Zerodefect (Jul 28, 2009)

I only run stuff thats proven to be reliable in my Rc's. No car or motors of the month for me. I can only stand to buy once, not every few races cause it nukes alot, but might be fast.

Even if I'm a fanboy of a certain product, if it causes me to Dnf I'll never touch it again.

It deosn't have to be the fastest, but it has to be reliable first, everthing else falls into place.

This hobby has a metric ton of companies selling complete garbage at 400% markup, when they know full well thier product tends to go up in smoke. And we're in such a hurry to pay, it keeps prices high, and product quality low.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Zerodefect said:


> I only run stuff thats proven to be reliable in my Rc's. No car or motors of the month for me. I can only stand to buy once, not every few races cause it nukes alot, but might be fast.
> 
> Even if I'm a fanboy of a certain product, if it causes me to Dnf I'll never touch it again.
> 
> ...


Well put i couldent agree anymore on that.


----------



## Zerodefect (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks, hobbytalk wouldn't allow a screen name of "Team Pink Fuzzy Bunny Slippers RC".

Too long or something...


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hahhaha. thats pretty funny!!!


----------

